# 100 SSR points for rent @$16/pt. Can use anywhere



## RJP77

100 SSR points for rent @$16/pt. Must use by 02/22


----------



## supraboard69

Staying Oct 23-29 2021 and looking for studio at either option below wanting to keep it under 2k.

Boardwalk, Beach Club, Yacht Club, Saratoga Springs

studio

View Any

Hunter


----------



## RJP77

Saratoga is the only availability for that period. Studio standard room for 80 points or a studio preferred room for 94 points.


----------



## Jeskova26

Anything for April 9-12
2A,2K
Studio


----------



## RJP77

Sorry. No availability for those nights.


----------



## Jeskova26

How about just for one night April 11??


----------



## RJP77

Yes. AKL, Poly, SSR, BLT, OKW all have availability for that one night.


----------



## dh3

VGC 2-bedroom for 9/26-10/1? 230 points


----------



## RJP77

Available.


----------



## dh3

RJP77 said:


> Available.


Would like to proceed with transaction. What is the process?


----------



## RJP77

Send me a PM with your party members and contact details and I can book the dates. We can discuss further details in that private message conversation, so that your details are not public on this forum.


----------



## dh3

RJP77 said:


> Send me a PM with your party members and contact details and I can book the dates. We can discuss further details in that private message conversation, so that your details are not public on this forum.


This is kind of embarrassing, but I can't figure out how to send a PM on this board. Do I need a certain number of posts or something to enable messaging?


----------



## RJP77

Not a problem at all. There are rules around it. This is what I have from the moderator of this forum:

"Email and Phone numbers may NOT be posted in rental threads but may be shared using the private conversation system by those registered at least 24 hours with a minimum 10 of non-DVC Rent/Trade Board posts. Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM) - for information about using our conversation system."

When you follow the link above it will take you to an explanation and includes a link to a "Test Board" where people can post test threads to up their postings. I know its a tedious process. I apologize. I wish I had an easier work around.


----------



## Faithvinson

Hi! Any availability for 2 bedroom beach club for June 1-4?


----------



## RJP77

Sorry. Not at Beach Club. Saratoga is the only 2 bedroom I see available.


----------



## Faithvinson

RJP77 said:


> Sorry. Not at Beach Club. Saratoga is the only 2 bedroom I see available.


A 1bedroom at grand Floridian by chance?


----------



## RJP77

Sorry. SSR and OKW are the only resorts with 1 bedroom for those nights.


----------



## RJP77

Bump


----------



## English Nassif

SSR 11/18-11/21 studio any view 
Or OKW but prefer SSR
2 adults


----------



## bsquare

AUL 7/30 - 8/4
Studio, prefer any view except Standard
2 adults


----------



## RJP77

English Nassif said:


> SSR 11/18-11/21 studio any view
> Or OKW but prefer SSR
> 2 adults


SSR - Available - Standard Studio 43 points, Preferred Studio 53 points
OKW - available - Studio 41 points


----------



## RJP77

bsquare said:


> AUL 7/30 - 8/4
> Studio, prefer any view except Standard
> 2 adults



Sorry no availability on those dates.


----------



## VdoesDisney

Hi, looking for a studio at any WDW resort for either 5/7-5/9 or 5/14-5/16 (can also do Saturday-Monday instead of Fri-Sun those weekends if easier).
Thank you so much!


----------



## RJP77

VdoesDisney said:


> Hi, looking for a studio at any WDW resort for either 5/7-5/9 or 5/14-5/16 (can also do Saturday-Monday instead of Fri-Sun those weekends if easier).
> Thank you so much!



OKW is available 5/15-5/17. Otherwise studios are all booked on those dates.


----------



## VdoesDisney

RJP77 said:


> OKW is available 5/15-5/17. Otherwise studios are all booked on those dates.


That works, thank you so much for checking. I can’t PM you yet, need to wait until late tonight or tomorrow to follow up and proceed.


----------



## RJP77

VdoesDisney said:


> That works, thank you so much for checking. I can’t PM you yet, need to wait until late tonight or tomorrow to follow up and proceed.



No problem. Let me know when you can PM your details and want me to book for you.


----------



## brooke_fran

Hi! I am looking to rent points to stay at the Aulani from November 10-13, 2021 in an islands view room for our honeymoon. I believe it is 19 points a night. Is this available? May you please assist? Thank you!


----------



## RJP77

brooke_fran said:


> Hi! I am looking to rent points to stay at the Aulani from November 10-13, 2021 in an islands view room for our honeymoon. I believe it is 19 points a night. Is this available? May you please assist? Thank you!



Studio Island Garden View available. 57 total points. If you send me a PM with your names, address, phone and e-mail. I can book it for you and we can arrange payment.


----------



## brooke_fran

RJP77 said:


> Studio Island Garden View available. 57 total points. If you send me a PM with your names, address, phone and e-mail. I can book it for you and we can arrange payment.


Hi! Thank you so much! We absolutely want to do this. I am not allowed to PM yet but once I can I will message you the information. Thank you!


----------



## RJP77

.


----------



## Yardbird

Looking for a Disneyworld studio 5/9-5/12.


----------



## RJP77

Yardbird said:


> Looking for a Disneyworld studio 5/9-5/12.


Sorry. No availability.


----------



## VdoesDisney

RJP77 said:


> No problem. Let me know when you can PM your details and want me to book for you.


Hi, when I was finally able to PM DISboards went down, do you still have points for rent?


----------



## lbatista

Looking for SSR 1-bedroom villa 4/25-4/29. If available, kindly provide instructions on how to PM 
Thanks


----------



## Justinjosie10

Interested in available animal kingdom village, boardwalk, beach or yacht club, riviera for May 14-16 2021. Cheapest option (2 adults, 1 infant)


----------



## RJP77

VdoesDisney said:


> Hi, when I was finally able to PM DISboards went down, do you still have points for rent?


Yes. Still available.


----------



## RJP77

lbatista said:


> Looking for SSR 1-bedroom villa 4/25-4/29. If available, kindly provide instructions on how to PM
> Thanks



Standard and Preferred rooms available.

For how to send a PM:

"Email and Phone numbers may NOT be posted in rental threads but may be shared using the private conversation system by those registered at least 24 hours with a minimum 10 of non-DVC Rent/Trade Board posts. Posters with fewer than 10 posts should be directed to this thread -HOW TO USE the DISboards PRIVATE CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM) - for information about using our conversation system."

When you follow the link above it will take you to an explanation and includes a link to a "Test Board" where people can post test threads to up their postings.


----------



## RJP77

Justinjosie10 said:


> Interested in available animal kingdom village, boardwalk, beach or yacht club, riviera for May 14-16 2021. Cheapest option (2 adults, 1 infant)


Sorry, there does not appear to be any availability for those dates.


----------



## Thomas Lucca

Looking for Polynesian, animal kingdom, or beach club studio or 1 BR for 11/24-11/27 if possible.  Thanks


----------



## RJP77

Thomas Lucca said:


> Looking for Polynesian, animal kingdom, or beach club studio or 1 BR for 11/24-11/27 if possible.  Thanks


Those dates are outside the 7 month booking window for the resorts.


----------



## nevergrowinupp

Are there any points remaining?


----------



## RJP77

nevergrowinupp said:


> Are there any points remaining?


Yes. Points are still available.


----------



## pillow

Hi there.  I'm a DVC member and short 57 points for a reservation I'm planning to make.  Any interest in doing a transfer?  Let me know.  Thank you!


----------



## Felipe4

ISO the following:
AKV preferred, but open to what's available
09/16/21-09/20/21
2 BR Villa (Savanna preferred), 6 adult guests.

I think that's about 160 pts?


----------



## RJP77

Felipe4 said:


> ISO the following:
> AKV preferred, but open to what's available
> 09/16/21-09/20/21
> 2 BR Villa (Savanna preferred), 6 adult guests.
> 
> I think that's about 160 pts?


Only thing with full availability is Saratoga - Standard 158, Preferred 191, Treehouse 209


----------



## RJP77

pillow said:


> Hi there.  I'm a DVC member and short 57 points for a reservation I'm planning to make.  Any interest in doing a transfer?  Let me know.  Thank you!


Never done one before but I'm open to it.


----------



## poohj80

I'm interested in the Aulani points if available please.


----------



## MzPuchy

May 9-13
Studio (Any View)
2 Adults 2 Kids (Ages- 41, 41, 12, 11)
1st Choice- Boardwalk
2nd Choice- Copper Creek
3rd Choice- Riviera


----------



## RJP77

poohj80 said:


> I'm interested in the Aulani points if available please.


Yes. Still available. PM with your guest names, address, phone # and e-mail if you would like me to try and book for you.


----------



## RJP77

MzPuchy said:


> May 9-13
> Studio (Any View)
> 2 Adults 2 Kids (Ages- 41, 41, 12, 11)
> 1st Choice- Boardwalk
> 2nd Choice- Copper Creek
> 3rd Choice- Riviera


Sorry. No availability.


----------



## MzPuchy

RJP77 said:


> Sorry. No availability.


Thanks for the response! Is there any way you can see if the 1 bedroom is available for those date? If not can you check to see if any studio in those resorts would be available for the dates of May 9-12 or May 10-13?

Original Request:
May 9-13
Studio (Any View)
2 Adults 2 Kids (Ages- 41, 41, 12, 11)
1st Choice- Boardwalk
2nd Choice- Copper Creek
3rd Choice- Riviera


----------



## RJP77

MzPuchy said:


> Thanks for the response! Is there any way you can see if the 1 bedroom is available for those date? If not can you check to see if any studio in those resorts would be available for the dates of May 9-12 or May 10-13?
> 
> Original Request:
> May 9-13
> Studio (Any View)
> 2 Adults 2 Kids (Ages- 41, 41, 12, 11)
> 1st Choice- Boardwalk
> 2nd Choice- Copper Creek
> 3rd Choice- Riviera


Even with a 1 bedroom added in May it is basically booked up in all of those resort. There is a night here or there available but not a full block. The closest you get is May 11 to 13 at Boardwalk 1 bedroom garden view. If you were willing to go to another resort there is availability at Saratoga and Kidani.


----------



## MzPuchy

RJP77 said:


> Even with a 1 bedroom added in May it is basically booked up in all of those resort. There is a night here or there available but not a full block. The closest you get is May 11 to 13 at Boardwalk 1 bedroom garden view. If you were willing to go to another resort there is availability at Saratoga and Kidani.



Ok how is Saratoga looking? Was trying to go somewhere new but I really want to just get there at this point. 
Any Studios or 1 bedrooms available for any of those date at SSR?


----------



## RJP77

SSR has Studios - Standard and 1 Bedrooms - Standard and Preferred.


----------



## ErickMelendez

RJP77 said:


> 210 SSR and 165 AUL points for rent @$16/pt. Must use by 02/22



Hi 
Haven’t used this site in a while 

I’m looking for animal kingdom

3 adults (1 adult 19)
2 kids 7 and 12 
We can do a savannah view studio 
From aug 2nd- 9th 
If whole stay not available we could do a Kilimanjaro suite on the 8th and 9th 
Had purchased points but lady sold contract needing points...


----------



## RJP77

ErickMelendez said:


> Hi
> Haven’t used this site in a while
> 
> I’m looking for animal kingdom
> 
> 3 adults (1 adult 19)
> 2 kids 7 and 12
> We can do a savannah view studio
> From aug 2nd- 9th
> If whole stay not available we could do a Kilimanjaro suite on the 8th and 9th
> Had purchased points but lady sold contract needing points...


Kidani - 1 bedroom - standard and svannah view are available
Jambo - 1 bedroom - standard available
AKL studios only accommodate 4 people, so unfortunately no availability in studios for your group.


----------



## MzPuchy

RJP77 said:


> SSR has Studios - Standard and 1 Bedrooms - Standard and Preferred.


Ok Perfect! I would like a Studio at the SSR. Dates May 9-13 ( or whatever block is available within those dates). 2 Adults and 2 kids (11 & 12). 
I am at my  5th or 6th message to be able to PM. Hoping it goes by soon so that I can book ASAP!!!


----------



## ErickMelendez

RJP77 said:


> Kidani - 1 bedroom - standard and svannah view are available
> Jambo - 1 bedroom - standard available
> AKL studios only accommodate 4 people, so unfortunately no availability in studios for your group.


How much does that run?


----------



## RJP77

ErickMelendez said:


> How much does that run?


214 pts for a standard and 258 pts for savannah


----------



## billhallny

RJP77 said:


> 214 pts for a standard and 258 pts for savannah



If the Aulani points are available.   I'd like 104 for Aulani  Nov 2 to Nov 6.  Sudio Oceanview.

Bill Hall. & Patricia Hall

New to this group so Not sure where to send the names, address, phone# and email as I assume I shouldn't post them here ;-)
And to contact you for payment

Haven't found PM details yet--Found it--- working thru test msgs and 24hr....if u need info quicker...i'm using the same user on hotmail


----------



## RJP77

billhallny said:


> If the Aulani points are available.   I'd like 104 for Aulani  Nov 2 to Nov 6.  Sudio Oceanview.
> 
> Bill Hall. & Patricia Hall
> 
> New to this group so Not sure where to send the names, address, phone# and email as I assume I shouldn't post them here ;-)
> And to contact you for payment
> 
> Haven't found PM details yet


That is available. Once you have hit the minimums for being able to send a private message you can send me your details. Thanks.


----------



## nevergrowinupp

PM sent


----------



## shellymae

Would you transfer points? Looking for at least 108 points for aulani in may


----------



## RJP77

Sorry. These are banked points that can’t be transferred.


----------



## RJP77

.


----------



## wesandhan

Looking for 2 hotel rooms April 9-10 at Aulani.   Any availability? Also started a conversation just in case


----------



## billhallny

still trying... it's been 24hrs and 11 posts but I still don't see the "start coversation" when I click the username....  will keep trying


----------



## RJP77

billhallny said:


> still trying... it's been 24hrs and 11 posts but I still don't see the "start coversation" when I click the username....  will keep trying


Just sent you a PM. Seemed to work.


----------



## billhallny

working now.


----------



## RJP77

.


----------



## RJP77

bump


----------



## TravelMommyof2

Do you still have AUL points available?

Need Aulani Dec 3 (one night) ocean view studio.


----------



## RJP77

TravelMommyof2 said:


> Do you still have AUL points available?
> 
> Need Aulani Dec 3 (one night) ocean view studio.


Just sent you a PM


----------



## Felipe4

Is there availability for 2brs during the following dates?

08/12-08/16, 08/19-08/23, 08/26-08/30


----------



## RJP77

Felipe4 said:


> Is there availability for 2brs during the following dates?
> 
> 08/12-08/16, 08/19-08/23, 08/26-08/30


Yes. All of those dates have availability at various resorts in a 2 bedroom. If you have a specific resort and time you are interested in feel free to let me know.


----------



## RJP77

bump


----------



## David4437

AKL, SSR, Any other DW Resort
May 21-22 also June 12-13
Studio
V, S, SW
4 - 2 Adults 2 Kids 12,8

Thank you


----------



## jyl

Aulani 2 bdr 12/26-12/30.


----------



## RJP77

David4437 said:


> AKL, SSR, Any other DW Resort
> May 21-22 also June 12-13
> Studio
> V, S, SW
> 4 - 2 Adults 2 Kids 12,8
> 
> Thank you


For May 21 - Only studio available is Kidani Savanna view 19 pts
For June 12 - Kidani standard (17 pts), SSR standard/preferred (18/20 pts), OKW (18 pts), BLT lake (24 pts) and Poly lake (32 pts)


----------



## RJP77

jyl said:


> Aulani 2 bdr 12/26-12/30.


The resort has availability in Island Garden view for those nights, unfortunately it requires 284 points, which is more than I have available. hopefully another Aulani owner can help you out.


----------



## KathiG

Hi looking for OKW Dec19-26. 2 bedroom Villa.


----------



## RJP77

KathiG said:


> Hi looking for OKW Dec19-26. 2 bedroom Villa.


It's available. 288 pts. If you want me to book for you please send me the name of the party members, your phone #, e-mail address and home address.


----------



## KathiG

Is it $16 a point?


----------



## KathiG

RJP77 said:


> It's available. 288 pts. If you want me to book for you please send me the name of the party members, your phone #, e-mail address and home address.


$16 a point?


----------



## RJP77

KathiG said:


> $16 a point?



Yes. $16/pt is what I am charging


----------



## mstaid

I am looking for may30 or 31- June 4. Willing to do a split stay. Just need a studio. Any availability? And how many points?  Thank you


----------



## RJP77

mstaid said:


> I am looking for may30 or 31- June 4. Willing to do a split stay. Just need a studio. Any availability? And how many points?  Thank you


SSR has a room from 31 to 3  (13 ppn) and Poly has from 3rd to 4th (23 ppn)


----------



## mstaid

RJP77 said:


> SSR has a room from 31 to 3  (13 ppn) and Poly has from 3rd to 4th (23 ppn)


Do you have enough points left for that?


----------



## RJP77

Yes. If you want me to book for you please send me the name of the party members, your phone #, e-mail address and home address.


----------



## RJP77

bump


----------



## KV33

Not sure if there is a minimum points rental caveat?  My wife and I are looking for June 19-June 21 at the Poly, standard studio.  Please let me know the specifics if there is anything available.


----------



## Allison Gauthier

Any studios at any resort in WDW for 2 adults available?  Any of the following dates as we are flexible:
April 28- May 2
April 29- May 3
April 30-May 4

May 5 to May 9
May 6 to May 10
May 7 to May 11

Thank you!


----------



## RJP77

KV33 said:


> Not sure if there is a minimum points rental caveat?  My wife and I are looking for June 19-June 21 at the Poly, standard studio.  Please let me know the specifics if there is anything available.


Sorry. Poly is not showing any availability in that category.


----------



## RJP77

Allison Gauthier said:


> Any studios at any resort in WDW for 2 adults available?  Any of the following dates as we are flexible:
> April 28- May 2
> April 29- May 3
> April 30-May 4
> 
> May 5 to May 9
> May 6 to May 10
> May 7 to May 11
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry. I don't see any availability in any studios on those nights.


----------



## kbwfam

If you want to do a small booking we need one night in any WDW studio except OKW checking in 5/5, out 5/6. I see Poly and SSR at this moment, either would be fine, but things keep disappearing and new things keep popping up and AKL is first choice. Would pay $16.50 for your trouble on a small deal. TIA.


----------



## KV33

RJP77 said:


> Sorry. Poly is not showing any availability in that category.


How about Copper Creek or Boulder Ridge? For June 19-21 standard view studio. 2 adults.


----------



## RJP77

KV33 said:


> How about Copper Creek or Boulder Ridge? For June 19-21 standard view studio. 2 adults.


Sorry. No availability at CCR or BR. OKW and SSR are the only resorts showing a studio available for those nights.


----------



## RJP77

kbwfam said:


> If you want to do a small booking we need one night in any WDW studio except OKW checking in 5/5, out 5/6. I see Poly and SSR at this moment, either would be fine, but things keep disappearing and new things keep popping up and AKL is first choice. Would pay $16.50 for your trouble on a small deal. TIA.


Happy to do it but don’t see any availability.


----------



## JMh21

Aulani July 18-24 (6 nights) standard room or deluxe studio. 4 people. 
any chance?


----------



## JMh21

JMh21 said:


> Aulani July 18-24 (6 nights) standard room or deluxe studio. 4 people.
> any chance?


2 adults 2 kids


----------



## RJP77

JMh21 said:


> Aulani July 18-24 (6 nights) standard room or deluxe studio. 4 people.
> any chance?


Sorry. Not showing any availability


----------



## swiss family robinso

Is there a 1br at BCV, Oct 19-24, 2021 available?


----------



## RJP77

swiss family robinso said:


> Is there a 1br at BCV, Oct 19-24, 2021 available?


Sorry. Not available


----------



## KV33

RJP77 said:


> Sorry. No availability at CCR or BR. OKW and SSR are the only resorts showing a studio available for those nights.


Is there a preferred studio at SSR. I’m guessing it hasn’t changed but can you list any DVC in FLA that has availability June 19-21 for two adults. Sorry for all the work.


----------



## RJP77

KV33 said:


> Is there a preferred studio at SSR. I’m guessing it hasn’t changed but can you list any DVC in FLA that has availability June 19-21 for two adults. Sorry for all the work.


Only resort with availability is Poly Lake view


----------



## lampshadehead

Hi there! Are there any Studios at BLT, Beach Club or Boardwalk for MAY 21 through May 29th? thanks


----------



## RJP77

lampshadehead said:


> Hi there! Are there any Studios at BLT, Beach Club or Boardwalk for MAY 21 through May 29th? thanks


Sorry. not seeing availability at any resort for those nights.


----------



## alyssaSee008

Any availability for Aulani June 21-27? Thanks!


----------



## KV33

RJP77 said:


> Only resort with availability is Poly Lake view


What is the cost for that?  Points


----------



## RJP77

alyssaSee008 said:


> Any availability for Aulani June 21-27? Thanks!


Sorry. No availability


----------



## RJP77

KV33 said:


> What is the cost for that?  Points


58 points


----------



## KV33

KV33 said:


> What is the cost for that?  Points


RJ I PM’d you.


----------



## Reptarxx

Hello, wondering if 1 of the following is available for 9/30-10/2.

Standard view studio for:
1. Boardwalk (preferred is ok too)
2. Beach Club
3. Wilderness Lodge (1. CCV 2. BRL)
4. Poly
5. AKL (Savannah is ok too)
6. Riviera (regular studio, not tower)

2 Adults: 26 and 31


----------



## loutoo

We need a 2br and a 1br for one night 6/12/2021 at ccv.   They are showing avail as of now total 95 points.  If they dissappear we would do Boulder ridge.  Im a member and experienced renter.


----------



## RJP77

Reptarxx said:


> Hello, wondering if 1 of the following is available for 9/30-10/2.
> 
> Standard view studio for:
> 1. Boardwalk (preferred is ok too)
> 2. Beach Club
> 3. Wilderness Lodge (1. CCV 2. BRL)
> 4. Poly
> 5. AKL (Savannah is ok too)
> 6. Riviera (regular studio, not tower)
> 
> 2 Adults: 26 and 31


Sorry. No availability at any of those resorts for your dates.


----------



## Reptarxx

RJP77 said:


> Sorry. No availability at any of those resorts for your dates.


Are there any studios in general on those days?


----------



## GreyTami

Looking for one night to add on at Boardwalk Pool/Garden 6/2 checking out 6/3/2921.  Thanks!


----------



## RJP77

GreyTami said:


> Looking for one night to add on at Boardwalk Pool/Garden 6/2 checking out 6/3/2921.  Thanks!


Sorry. Nothing at Boardwalk for that night.


----------



## CarmenW

Any studio availability for SSR, checking in 12/4 checking out 12/11?  Thank You!


----------



## RJP77

swiss family robinso said:


> Is there a 1br at BCV, Oct 19-24, 2021 available?


Sorry. Not seeing availability.


----------



## LynnTH

Hi there. Looking for a studio for 1 night on May 8th. Already have a reservation at BWV from May 9-16 but decided to fly in a day early. So seeing what is available for that night. Thanks.


----------



## Epcot is BAE

Hi
Any Studio april 28th-29th?
Any availability at RR in April?


----------



## RJP77

LynnTH said:


> Hi there. Looking for a studio for 1 night on May 8th. Already have a reservation at BWV from May 9-16 but decided to fly in a day early. So seeing what is available for that night. Thanks.


Not seeing any studios available. Least expensive options I see are: 1-bedrooms. OKW (29 pts), SSR (32 pts), BWV/BRV (37 pts)


----------



## RJP77

Epcot is BAE said:


> Hi
> Any Studio april 28th-29th?
> Any availability at RR in April?


Poly, SSR, BWV, BLT, OKW all have studios available. RR is showing availability on the night of the 30th.


----------



## LynnTH

RJP77 said:


> Not seeing any studios available. Least expensive options I see are: 1-bedrooms. OKW (29 pts), SSR (32 pts), BWV/BRV (37 pts)



Thanks for checking.  If anything pops us let me know.


----------



## ED9

Looking for 9/5 boardwalk studio


----------



## RJP77

Studio available. Garden/Pool view. 14 pts. Send me a PM with your party names, address, email, and phone # if you would like me to book for you.


----------



## emsstacey

I’m looking for a studio at AKL or really anywhere for June 27-30. Thanks!


----------



## RJP77

Sorry. Not seeing anything with full availability.


----------



## Reptarxx

Hello RJP77,

Wondering if there are any studios available 9/30-10/2

Thanks!


----------



## RJP77

Reptarxx said:


> Hello RJP77,
> 
> Wondering if there are any studios available 9/30-10/2
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry. Not seeing any studios available for those nights.


----------



## Sandra Mantione

Hello,

Looking for a standard studio and Animal Kingdom for 4 or 5 nights starting either 8/31 or 9/1.   Some flexibility.  Thanks!


----------



## RJP77

Sandra Mantione said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking for a standard studio and Animal Kingdom for 4 or 5 nights starting either 8/31 or 9/1.   Some flexibility.  Thanks!


Kidani showing availability from the 25th to 3rd.
Jambo from the 26th to the 2nd.


----------



## study stewart

Any openings at  the Grand Californian 6/26-29?


----------



## RJP77

study stewart said:


> Any openings at  the Grand Californian 6/26-29?


Sorry. Not seeing any availability.


----------



## Epcot is BAE

RJP77 said:


> Poly, SSR, BWV, BLT, OKW all have studios available. RR is showing availability on the night of the 30th.



How many points for RR on the 30th? Which hotel has the lowest amount of points needed for the 1 night?


----------



## Earningmywings

Looking for a studio or 1 bedroom for Sept 19-24 for 2 adults and 2 children under 9 any WDW resort. Thanks for checking.


----------



## RJP77

Earningmywings said:


> Looking for a studio or 1 bedroom for Sept 19-24 for 2 adults and 2 children under 9 any WDW resort. Thanks for checking.


Saratoga is the only resort showing availability. 58 pts for a standard room. 68 points for a preferred room.


----------



## Gooru

Any availability for Grand Californian June 11-13?  Thanks.


----------



## RJP77

Gooru said:


> Any availability for Grand Californian June 11-13?  Thanks.


Sorry. Not seeing anything available.


----------



## RJP77

.


----------



## RJP77

.


----------



## mindymouse10680

Looking for one night, any resort except AKL and SSR if possible studio 5/11-5/12. If you still have points available?


----------



## RJP77

mindymouse10680 said:


> Looking for one night, any resort except AKL and SSR if possible studio 5/11-5/12. If you still have points available?


Sent a PM


----------



## eroilersgal

Looking for studio May 19-23
2 adults


----------



## RJP77

eroilersgal said:


> Looking for studio May 19-23
> 2 adults


Sorry. Not seeing availability for those dates.


----------



## RJP77

.


----------



## RJP77

eroilersgal said:


> Looking for studio May 19-23
> 2 adults


Sorry. Not seeing any availability


----------



## VdoesDisney

Hi, I know it’s very last minute, is there by any chance availability for a studio on 5/1?


----------



## RJP77

VdoesDisney said:


> Hi, I know it’s very last minute, is there by any chance availability for a studio on 5/1?


Assuming you are only looking for one night, the least expensive option is a 1 bedroom at OKW.


----------



## VdoesDisney

RJP77 said:


> Assuming you are only looking for one night, the least expensive option is a 1 bedroom at OKW.


Thank you so much for checking, I was able to get a studio at AKV, which I did not expect!


----------



## supraboard69

supraboard69 said:


> Staying Oct 23-29 2021 and looking for studio at either option below wanting to keep it under 2k.
> 
> Boardwalk, Beach Club, Yacht Club, Saratoga Springs, AKL
> 
> studio
> 
> View Any
> 
> Hunter




Still looking if you see any availability.


----------



## RJP77

supraboard69 said:


> Still looking if you see any availability.


Sorry. Not seeing any studios. The absolute only thing I am seeing is a 1 bedroom at Saratoga for 167 pts (which is more than I have available to rent)


----------



## LisaT91403

Looking for a 2 night stay at VGC anytime between June 12-June 27. Studio, 1 Bedroom, or hotel room (do they still do that?) Prefer Standard view, but am open. 2 adults and 1 child (13 yrs old). I am flexible if you see anything that might work. Thanks!


----------



## Zeroman80

Aulani 7/19 any nights  available?


----------



## Zeroman80

Aulani 7/19 anything  available? Thanks


----------



## RJP77

LisaT91403 said:


> Looking for a 2 night stay at VGC anytime between June 12-June 27. Studio, 1 Bedroom, or hotel room (do they still do that?) Prefer Standard view, but am open. 2 adults and 1 child (13 yrs old). I am flexible if you see anything that might work. Thanks!


Sorry. Not seeing anything available during that time.


----------



## RJP77

Zeroman80 said:


> Aulani 7/19 anything  available? Thanks


Sorry. Not seeing anything available during that time.


----------



## TinkGirl27

Hello! Any availability in a 2 bedroom June 20-23? Thanks for looking!


----------



## RJP77

TinkGirl27 said:


> Hello! Any availability in a 2 bedroom June 20-23? Thanks for looking!


Sorry. Not seeing anything available during that time.


----------



## easyas123

Good afternoon, do you still have points available?  I'm sending you a PM-


----------



## TinkGirl27

Thank you for looking! Is there anything in a 1 or 2 bedroom for any 2 or 3 consecutive nights June 30-July 5?


----------



## RJP77

TinkGirl27 said:


> Thank you for looking! Is there anything in a 1 or 2 bedroom for any 2 or 3 consecutive nights June 30-July 5?


Yes. There is availability in both types of rooms at a number or resorts depending on how flexible you are.  If you send me a PM with details on your resort of choice and party and contact details I can try to help you book something.


----------



## leebee

Hello! I am helping my daughter plan her honeymoon! She’s been to Disney multiple times but her fiancé is a newbie; it’ll be his honeymoon AND his first trip to Disney. We are hoping to find availability for the following:

Dates: 11/2/21-11/6/21 (backup option is 11/3/21-11/7/21); 2 adults

Resorts, in order of preference: BWV, BCV, AKV/Jambo, SSR, BR, BLT

They’re looking for a studio and need to sign up for Magical Express.

If you can help, message me here at the DISboards and I will share my personal email. We’ve rented DVC points multiple times; it’s such a great deal!! Thanks for your help!


----------



## RJP77

leebee said:


> Hello! I am helping my daughter plan her honeymoon! She’s been to Disney multiple times but her fiancé is a newbie; it’ll be his honeymoon AND his first trip to Disney. We are hoping to find availability for the following:
> 
> Dates: 11/2/21-11/6/21 (backup option is 11/3/21-11/7/21); 2 adults
> 
> Resorts, in order of preference: BWV, BCV, AKV/Jambo, SSR, BR, BLT
> 
> They’re looking for a studio and need to sign up for Magical Express.
> 
> If you can help, message me here at the DISboards and I will share my personal email. We’ve rented DVC points multiple times; it’s such a great deal!! Thanks for your help!


I'm so sorry, but I am not seeing any availability for those nights. I think one of the festivals is on during that time and demand has been very high.


----------



## leebee

RJP77 said:


> I'm so sorry, but I am not seeing any availability for those nights. I think one of the festivals is on during that time and demand has been very high.



Bummer... thanks for checking.


----------



## RJP77

Points still available


----------



## Rhonda Kennedy

RJP77 said:


> 100 SSR and 30 AUL points for rent @$16/pt. Must use by 02/22


Anything WDW check in 9/11/21
Checkout 9/17/21 ?


----------



## RJP77

Only 1 bedrooms at SSR and OKW


----------



## Rhonda Kennedy

RJP77 said:


> Only 1 bedrooms at SSR and OKW


Ok, thanks so much for checking. I'm not interested in those two.


----------



## hygienejean

Hi!   Looking for a studio for 4/30 for 1 night.  Any location in WDW is great!  Thank you! Former DVC owner and have rented quite a few times as well.  Thank you!


----------



## FamilyGuy

By any chance are these points available for transfer out (for a stay in October 2021)? Will pay the full asking and will likely be easier for you than making a reservation for others.  I have been on the boards (and a DVC member) for 17 years and promise a smooth and easy transaction. Thanks!


----------



## RJP77

hygienejean said:


> Hi!   Looking for a studio for 4/30 for 1 night.  Any location in WDW is great!  Thank you! Former DVC owner and have rented quite a few times as well.  Thank you!


Poly is showing availability.


----------



## RJP77

FamilyGuy said:


> By any chance are these points available for transfer out (for a stay in October 2021)? Will pay the full asking and will likely be easier for you than making a reservation for others.  I have been on the boards (and a DVC member) for 17 years and promise a smooth and easy transaction. Thanks!


Sorry. Not looking to transfer.


----------



## FamilyGuy

RJP77 said:


> Sorry. Not looking to transfer.


No worries. Thank you.


----------



## hygienejean

RJP77 said:


> Poly is showing availability.



I’d take that!


----------



## RJP77

hygienejean said:


> I’d take that!


Sent you a PM


----------



## Divaofdisney

I need to rent 45 additional vacation points can you help? A 1 BR just opened up at Copper Creek and I am 45 points short. Please message me so I can try and get this


----------



## RJP77

.


----------



## RJP77

.


----------



## sj3mark

I’m looking for a studio at Saratoga for two people on 12/18-12/22 if you still have points available.


----------



## skatermom

Riviera studio, may 28th, one night


----------



## HNT2419

Looking for a studio June 25-27. Anywhere besides SSR and OKW.


----------



## RJP77

sj3mark said:


> I’m looking for a studio at Saratoga for two people on 12/18-12/22 if you still have points available.


Standard 51 pts and Preferred 59 pts both available. PM me with your name, e-mail, phone #, address and party members and I can book if you want. I use PayPal for payment.


----------



## RJP77

skatermom said:


> Riviera studio, may 28th, one night


Sorry. Riviera is not available.


----------



## skatermom

are there any other studio for that day and also one day on the 22 as well. Either, or, or both


----------



## RJP77

HNT2419 said:


> Looking for a studio June 25-27. Anywhere besides SSR and OKW.


Sorry. Not seeing any availability.


----------



## RJP77

skatermom said:


> are there any other studio for that day and also one day on the 22 as well. Either, or, or both


Sorry. Not seeing anything on either night at any location.


----------



## RJP77

.


----------



## Hendu1976

Hi there, looking for two different rentals if you can accommodate. 

1st - 1 night studio any weeknight in June for two adults - Prefer BWV or BC but understand that availability is limited. 
2nd - 2 night studio, any consecutive weeknights 12/1-12/20 for two adults - prefer OKW or SR.


----------



## RJP77

BWV is available June 20
Many nights available at OKW and SSR
Send me a PM if you want to book something


----------



## RJP77

.


----------



## Momofour

Looking for 1 bedroom boardwalk villa 11/16-11/18/21


----------



## jcanary

Do you have any points that are available for transfer? Or a 2 bedroom at ssr on sept 16.


----------



## BrotherCraig

Still looking for November 16-20 for 5 people.  Thank you.


----------



## RJP77

jcanary said:


> Do you have any points that are available for transfer? Or a 2 bedroom at ssr on sept 16.


Sorry. Can't transfer, but a 2 br at SSR is available for that night


----------



## RJP77

BrotherCraig said:


> Still looking for November 16-20 for 5 people.  Thank you.


1 br villas available at OKW and AKL


----------

